# New Sig 516 today!



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Just picked this up today - I will now be selling all my PS90 stuff to pay for it later today.

I bought this FDE Sig 516 at a fairly new local gun store. They matched the price of the gun that another shop sells it for but was out of stock. So, it ended up being $200 less than their marked price.

They also let me upgrade to a different Magpul stock than the one already on the gun, and they only charged me the difference between the two (so, about $45 more instead of $94.95 for the new stock - they will use the one that came off on something else). Also, they changed the trigger guard piece for me (it was like $6), and they swoped the unopened black magpul mag for a FDE one. And, I picked up the forward magpul grip as well 

I REALLY like that shop.

Great gun. Once I sell the PS90, I'll be getting another Mepro 21 for this new gun...


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Very nice! And I agree, shops that will do things like that for a customer are GOLDEN.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks. Yea, I will definitely go back.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The final product  - I just got my optic in today


----------

